

Laptop Keyboards, No More Page Up/Down for You - pearjuice
http://xahlee.info/kbd/laptop_keyboards.html

======
aj
For a design oriented article, it has an absolutely horrible design. The
article itself is poorly written with contradictions. For example, the author
writes about a 90's IBM Thinkpad but gives a screenshot of a Lenovo Thinkpad.
The asus keyboard does have a page up/page down function (The up/down arrow
used in combination with the function key provides this functionality)

------
mc_hammer
on mine there is not even a end/home key and also no pgdn/pgup key... writing
is terribley slow with it

theres a solution i saw before on autohotkey forums where a small app runs on
the desktop in always on top mode - with 4 buttons that are pgup pgdn home
end, or you can bind a hotkey to them

